# Soil Test Questions



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a variety of soil test questions. I will take any help I can get on the questions below.

1. Is there an optimal time of year for a soil test? If so, does the answer vary based on whether you have a warm-season or cool-season grass?

2. Does one need to wait a particular amount of time following fertilizer application prior to performing a soil test, in order to avoid skewing the results?

3. Does anyone test for more than P, K, Ma, Ca, and the soil pH? I have seen tests from my local university soil lab that include Cu, Mn, Zn, B, Al Cd, Cr, Pb, Ni, Na, and others that tests for carbon and organic matter.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

1. I think the best time to do a soil test for warm season grasses is in the late fall/early winter after the lawn has gone dormant. You will get a more accurate idea of what you need as it will have been enough time to where you haven't applied anything to the lawn and "if" you need to add any lime when the test comes back, you usually can do that as long as the soil isn't frozen which rarely happens to us in the South. This will also address Question #2!

3. P,K,Ma,Ca and soil pH are the main ones you really need to worry about, if they offer anything extra in the results is just a bonus. Using your local university soil testing is just fine and is what I plan on doing this year too!


----------

